# IMR White Hots



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone hear of them or use them?


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Nope,... not until just now with this thread. I went online and checked a few different places to see if I could get some further info on the stuff.

Every place I was directed to had the same PR / point of sale stuff.

I even went so far as the IMR website and they only have loading data for smokeless powder rifles and pistols. The rest of their site is getting revamp / updated so no other info about anything else is available at this time. 

I'm strongly considering giving this stuff a try, white smoke, no sulfur smell, and it's suppose to be a more clean and efficient burn. Could be worth at least one trial run with the stuff. I'm going to see if it's available and try it in the .50 cal smoke pole. 


Hmmmm,... WHITE powder season,... errrr wait a minute,... something about calling it that might raise a few eyebrows! :lol:


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Not much useful info but here is a link:
http://www.shootingtimes.com/newproducts/ST_imrwhitehots_092008WO/index.html


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

mparks said:


> Not much useful info but here is a link:
> http://www.shootingtimes.com/newproducts/ST_imrwhitehots_092008WO/index.html


 
Yep saw that one, same word for word product release on the Guns and Ammo site,... and all the rest I looked at. 

You'd think they'd have a wee bit more wouldn't ya'.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Hodgdon/IMR will be introducing it to the general public at the 2009 SHOT Show. Randy Smith, Sam Fadala, and Chris Hodgdon have shot some pigs down in Texas with it back in September.

http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/Resou...eType/ArticleView/articleId/1196/Default.aspx

Randy's Field Test. Not too much but a little more than the press release.

http://www.buckmasters.com/bm/Resou.../Field-Test-White-Hots-Preformed-Charges.aspx

They are white pellets, 72 per package (12 tubes w/six pellets each). At least these are somewhat air tight, unlike the other pellet boxes. Probably around a $30 price point (GUESS) for 72 pellets, 100 would have cost an arm and a leg I'm sure. They probably wouldn't get anyone to try them if they were much above the barrier.

http://www.imrpowder.com/white-hots.html


----------

